# Daisy's Procedures: Updates & Photos



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I am happy you posted this. We know the prior owners were the scum of the earth. Daisy now has a loving home and when she heals, she will be one contented spoo. Please keep us updated on her progress. I think her story will encourage more people to adopt needy pups.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm glad all that's behind her, and hope the biopsy returns with good results. I look at what you paid the people you got her from as ransom. You REALLY rescued her from an awful life. It's annoying as all get out the price you and she both had to pay for her freedom, but _thank goodness _she is now yours and living well, safely and happily. Hope she heals well and fast.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Angel and I are sending healing thoughts and energy Daisy's way. 

I know what you mean, as my Grandparents adopted a dog from just such a place to rescue her as well and then spent lots to get her healthy. Well as healthy as she got. I know that she was only granted a few years with them, but they were happy ones and she was so thrilled to have a home that cared for her. 

Bless you for being that special person that it takes to do so. :angel:


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It is so rewarding to bring her to better health. Once she is healed, I am looking forward to giving her another bath and full groom. It is going to take some time for all the stained hair to grow out, be clipped and replaced with new. Plus, she is now transitioning to grain-free food and fish oil supplements, so I think by summer she is going to shine!!!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

You are amazing!! You are one of the Poodle Heroes. I couldn't believe just the initial transformation you made with her. And, once she heals, there is no doubt that she will shine; and probably you, right along with her.

I am so thankful for caring people like you. 

I saw a magnetic ribbon on a car today that said "Rescue Mom"--it made me think of you and Daisy.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

i appreciate all the kind words, but it really is an easy thing to do! i mean, of course, the financial aspect alone can be a burden, but taking in a rescue like her is much easier than bringing home a rowdy puppy! i'll take a resuce over a pup any day! LOL!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Chagall's Mom said it best, look at the fee as a ransom, because as far as I can see that's exactly what it was.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow, they took a big chunk from her hip! I pictured it as being a tiny thing. But what a pretty colour she is! She's going to be amazing.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes Puppies look adorable and have puppy eyes, lol, but I love my adult rescues! They are wonderful. They can bond so well because they are so grateful to be rescued.  Even if you do have things to sort out with them, I think they are for me a better fit right now than puppies. That is to say I cannot someday change my mind though.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so glad Daisy found you guys! You are a godsend to her! Hope the biopsy comes back clean, and Daisy gets on with her wonderful new life as a cherished member of a loving family. I still consider myself as a charter member of the Dude & Daisy fan club!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

AngelsMommy said:


> Yes Puppies look adorable and have puppy eyes, lol, but I love my adult rescues! They are wonderful. They can bond so well because they are so grateful to be rescued.  Even if you do have things to sort out with them, I think they are for me a better fit right now than puppies. That is to say I cannot someday change my mind though.


Oh yes, I do look forward to one day having a puppy. I visualize that day coming after my kids are grown and I need another "baby" to raise. I look forward to that day, too!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I am so glad Daisy found you guys! You are a godsend to her! Hope the biopsy comes back clean, and Daisy gets on with her wonderful new life as a cherished member of a loving family. I still consider myself as a charter member of the Dude & Daisy fan club!


You can send your dues to me via Paypal of Credit Card. LOL!

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

kukukachoo said:


> Oh yes, I do look forward to one day having a puppy. I visualize that day coming after my kids are grown and I need another "baby" to raise. I look forward to that day, too!


 That's what I did. I have three human children. We always had dogs. They grew older along with the kids. We got my whippet as a birthday present to my youngest daughter when she was 16 because she was desperate for a puppy. I knew she would grow and go off to college and I would be 'stuck' with the dog after a few years. Whippets are very easy puppies in comparison to most. She was happy. When she left we were happy to have a calm, grown whippet with our older standard poodle. Then our standard passed away and it was only the whippet. No kids in the house anymore. Now I have three dogs, the same as the number of children I have. LOL. I had the energy to raise puppies. My human kids like to joke around and try to figure out which dog represents them.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am so happy for Daisy that she found you. She knows she is one of the truly lucky ones and she will shine because of the love she has from and for you. Thank you for opening your heart, home and wallet for a sweet girl who deserved a chance at a real life.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

What is going on? I had no ideal anything was wrong with Daisy. When Stella had her stictches I found a bit of Tea Tree Oil would keep her from licking at them. Hope everything will be okay.

I am with you, a rescue even with a few issues is still hands down easier than a puppy! I don't see myself ever getting another puppy. I love giving home to a dog in need and not adding to the over breeding of puppies!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> What is going on? I had no ideal anything was wrong with Daisy. When Stella had her stictches I found a bit of Tea Tree Oil would keep her from licking at them. Hope everything will be okay.
> 
> I am with you, a rescue even with a few issues is still hands down easier than a puppy! I don't see myself ever getting another puppy. I love giving home to a dog in need and not adding to the over breeding of puppies!


Well, we found a lump on her hip during that first bath she received. I posted about it in a thread in Poodle Health (I think), but basically the vet advised removing it regardless of it's origin because of its placement.

They said it may not need to be biopsied, but unfortunately once they remooved it they felt it looked suspicious because the center was hard and dark (whatever that means.). I am hoping I may hear something tomorrow, but I should know something by Friday at the latest.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I am so happy you came into Daisy's life. She is one lucky spoo. Thank You!


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

I wish all the best and good result of biopsy test to Daisy and your family!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Daisy has been on our mind, and we were wondering if the vet told you when you should receive your biopsy results?

We're rooting for her results to come in benign (I am sure it will be!).

Best wishes!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

*Good News*! It was *benign*! 

:happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

kukukachoo said:


> *good news*! It was *benign*!
> :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:  :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:


 _*
fantastic!*_


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Awesome!

Go team Daisy (sad, sad, sad pop culture reference)!

Gonna go do the Irene Cara "What a feeling" dance I'm so happy.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

You nut! LOL!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Stay tuned for the continuing adventures of "Daisy and The Dude." (Cue funky '70s theme song.)

So very glad to read the good news!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yipppppeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so happy, happy, happy!!!! 

Picture all of the poodles on the forum doing a happy dance for Daisy and Kudos to Kukukachoo!!!!!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

kukukachoo said:


> *Good News*! It was *benign*!
> 
> :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:


Yaaaaaaay!!! So happy for you!! Give Daisy a hug from me :O)


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> *Good News*! It was *benign*!
> 
> :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:


So glad to see the great news. We have been quietly monitoring hoping to see those very words.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My day is made happier now! So now I shall wait with bated breathe for the 'Dude & Daisy Show' to continue ..... Take II... Scene ?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

YAY! I never mentioned how nice her teeth looked. You didn't take a before picture, did you? Hopefully, all her vet woes are behind her.


----------

